# My World,my Love



## MACFreak (Aug 9, 2007)

Where i keep my work of art



Where i keep my brushes



My Face Brushes:
Essence of Beauty Foundatin Brush,Caboddle Blush Brush,Unknown Powder Brush,Caboddle Blush Brush,Sonia Kauski(dont know how 2 spell her name) Concelar Brush



My only lip brush from Caboddle



224,217
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,242,239,219,252,227,275
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,  208
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,228,266,212,Art Brush(I use 4 eyeliner),Avon eyeliner brush,Sonia Kauski Mascarra Brush,Unknown Smudger,Caboodle Eyebrow/Mascarra Brush



Kabuki brush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






My Blushes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ame,Coygirl,Well dressed,Honour,Blushbaby,Cute



Studio Fix+,Prep + Prime,Strobe Cream,Studio Moist Lotion,Mineralize Satinfinish SPF15 Foundation NW20,Hyper Real SPF15 NC300,NYC Loose Powder(I put it in a Caboddle Pot),Select Cover-Up NC35



Dream Matter Moose in Light,NYC Loose Powder,Clinique Moist SPF15,Select Sheer Press Powder NC25,Bronzer Powder:Golden,BLMearl Blossom



C-Shock:Wondergrass,Going Bannana's.Fab & Flashy,BLM:Moth Brown,Playful,Springtime Skipper,Moonflower,Rose Blance,Fertile



Gleam,Paradisco,Swish,Sushi Flower,Sweet Lust



Falling Star,Cranberry,Stars & Rocket,Digit,Lil' Lily,Plum Dressing,Creme De Violet,Trax



My Cat Playing w/MAC



All My Face Products



My Palettes:15:Swish,Pink Freeze,Passionate,Beauty Marked,Idol Eyes,Purple Haze,Satellite Dreams,Pure Energy,Contrast,Aria,Fake,Juxt Sultress,Vellum
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & My Pandamodium Quad



Melody,Swimming,Steamy,Bitter,Sumptous Olive,Shimmermoss,Humid,Green Smoke,Lucky Green
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







,Club



Freshwater,Jewel Blue,Deep Truth,Electric Eel,Moons Reflection,Plumage,Aquadisiac,Zonk Bleu!



Shroom,Rice Paper,Honey Lust,Corduroy,Romp



Black Tied,Chrome Yellow,Anit-Establishment,Jasmine,Wonderfull,Gorgeous Gold,Orange,Carbon



Facinationg,So There Jade,Smooth Blue,Out To Sea,Sagegrass,Brow Stick,Aqualine,Haunting,Blue Peep,Blacktrack,Royal Wink,Shade



Hes having some more fun



Loreal Hip:Ultimate Black,Loud Lash:Noisy Black,Zoom Lash:Zoom Black,Prep + Prime Lashes



Canton Candy,Flammable,Chartru,Untitled,Untitled(2),Bare Canvas,Stilife, And CCB:Hush



Beige-ing,Lucky Jade,Sea Me,Royal Hue,Pink Couture,Gracious Me



Naked,Vanilla,Fuchsia,Golden Lemon,Golden Olive,Violet,Rose,Blue Brown,Dark Soul,Helium
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







,Pastorale
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:e  yelove:,Tan



Strange Hybrid,Cosmo,Viva Glam II,Blankety,BLM:Real





[/url]
Backrow:Sephora12,Treasured
Middle:Viva Glam V,C-Thru,Enchantress,Viva Glam VI,Prr,Soft Sun,Love Nectar,Flusterose,Truth & light,Flowerosopy,Nico,Floweosphy(2)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:eyel  ove:,Ample Pink,Wonderstruck,BLM:Sweetness,Pink Lemonade
Front Row:Fucshia Fix,Lip Conditioner,BBerry

THANX 4 LOOKING


----------



## KAIA (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice Collection! you have a lot of the lip products I want.. c-thru,flusterose, wonderstruck, viva glam II, Blankety, Love nectar.... and ohhhhhhh Real doll lipstick!!!!!


----------



## Jill35 (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice collection. Your kitty looks like a sweetheart too


----------



## MACFreak (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jill35* 

 
_Nice collection. Your kitty looks like a sweetheart too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  THANX.My kitty can be a sweetheart,but is a terror most of the time,but i lub him 2 much


----------



## MACFreak (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_Nice Collection! you have a lot of the lip products I want.. c-thru,flusterose, wonderstruck, viva glam II, Blankety, Love nectar.... and ohhhhhhh Real doll lipstick!!!!!_

 
I def recommend C-Thru,Flusterose,Wonderstruck & Viva Glam II
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 1000%.Viva Glam II is by far my fave lipsstick


----------



## ladynpink (Aug 9, 2007)

awesome stash!! i wished i had that much!!


----------



## MACFreak (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladynpink* 

 
_awesome stash!! i wished i had that much!!_

 
this is a 3yr collection.i never thought i b obssessed over MAC


----------



## n_c (Aug 9, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## MACFreak (Aug 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_nice collection_

 
thanx


----------



## moondream (Aug 10, 2007)

I think your cat enjoys your collection as much (if not more) than everyone else does, hehe. Nice collection, your eyshadows in particular are yummy.


----------



## MACFreak (Aug 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moondream* 

 
_I think your cat enjoys your collection as much (if not more) than everyone else does, hehe. Nice collection, your eyshadows in particular are yummy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL.My cat enjoyed watching me take my mu out he just layed there then he would put his paw out & flick them


----------

